# Dental treatment during FET



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Lovely Ladies oh and Men if there's any  

I have started my fet journey and I am due to have sum dental surgery in the next 2/4 weeks. Do you think I should cancel, I don't want to risk doing anything that might effect my fet, thanks in advance. xxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you post transfer in 2ww? 
Just tell the dentist and they will treat your as pregnant so no X-rays and no metal fillings


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I had 2 dental implants put in the week before starting FET meds. I'm now over 6 months pregnant....


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hiya, I doubt it would make much difference if before et.. But I personally wwouldn't risk it if it isn't urgent surgery.

All the best 

Jess xxx


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

I am a dentist and it depends what you mean by "dental surgery".  If it is something necessary like an extraction due to infection then yes it is necessary for your health and the baby's.  However if it is not urgent then delay it until at least after 12 weeks, and preferably until after you deliver.  If you don't feel comfortable discussing your health in a public forum you can PM the details to me and I can advise a little better if you prefer.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

evening ladies   

I am due to have a crown removed on the 14th of January, and replaced on the 28th, I will be on my 2 ww by the time the crown will be replaced. I just don't want anything mucking up my chance of falling pregnant. thanks for your replies xxx


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

If it is a simple removal and replacement (and not creating a new one therefore cutting the tooth) then it's fine.  If you need restorative work and a new crown (and not a simple removal and replacing same crown) then it is ok if you tell them you are pregnant and they will use a different type of local anaesthetic which will wear off quickly and it is only the local tissue affected and not your body so any baby would be fine.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

thank you for your info and help. xxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Kandk
What local would you use?


----------

